# Help on Senior shoot.



## Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys. So, I was asked to do a senior shoot. The people love my work, and seems like they think because i've done landscapes/macro's well I should be equally as good at this. Lol. I accepted ( Couldn't really say no.. ) but I've never done this type of shoot. I've never quite gotten the chance to do portrait work, so I'm not sure how to go about this exactly. Simple portrait shoots are easier, because it's generally the same setup, Lights, backdrop, pose, pictures? But for a senior shoot, am I going to take her several different places, or just one area and different angles etc? I know this person quite well, so this could easily go on for hours. Then again, is there an average time on how long I should be shooting, or just until I took what the client likes / I like? Any advice on posing/lighting/time would be fantastic, Thanks


----------



## Heather Koch (Mar 11, 2015)

Well lets start off with your equipment?  What all do you have?

Then we can go to locations/outfits.  Generally (I'm assuming you'll be doing this for free, from the sounds of it?) there are three options/packages for someone to pick from.  You can offer two or three locations and two outfits, or one location and three or four outfits.  I wouldn't go more than 3 locations because this is your time and the shots will be good either way.  Also wouldn't do more than 5 outfits, for the same reason stated above.

Next, DO NOT show your client the photos before you sit down and look at them yourself.  This could take hours/days and they WILL nit pick on everything.  SO do your shoot and pick the photos you seem appropriate (it is your work after all) and then show your client, and let her choose from there.

I myself am a newbie at portraits and have asked these same exact questions, so all the advice I give you comes from previous experience.


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2015)

How good are you at writing contracts?  You should have a written contract (signed by someone over the age of 18) that details exactly how much time you will spend, how many finished photographs you will deliver, etc. etc.

I would assume the student knows what kind of photos she wants, including the locations, outfits, props, etc.

As for suggestions, I have only one: Please DO NOT allow the student to wear raggedy jeans and pose on a railroad or at an abandoned warehouse.  Anything else is probably ok.


----------



## Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I just sold off a bunch of lenses, but this is what I have now. Nikon D7100, 18-70mm simple portait lens, 2 flashes with remote trigger/receiver setup, 2 white umbrellas, 2 reflective, 2 tripod stands for the flashes, 40 color gels, various remote shutters, and that at the moment is what I toned down too. I've spent a lot of my time with photography in compositions, and less equipment. ( Seemingly backfiring at this point  ). I just started working with flashes in studio work of more simple things, so my experience in using a flash plus day light is very minimal. Yes it will be for free, it is also a gift. Even though it's free I still want to keep it " professional ", as A it will look good in my portfolio, B, give me experience. So I will be treating her as I would a client.

EDIT @ Designer.

So even if not charging, I should still have the contract signed? Obviously a model release yes. But as this is for someone I know, how important is a contract?


----------



## Heather Koch (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds like you have the essentials for this shoot.  Have you practiced with this equipment?  If not I would get comfortable adjusting everything BEFORE you do this shoot.


----------



## Heather Koch (Mar 11, 2015)

I would also meet with them before the actual shoot so you can scope out the locations and have a heads up what the client wants.


----------



## Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, I know how to adjust and use everything pretty easily.


----------



## Heather Koch (Mar 11, 2015)

Life said:


> Yes, I know how to adjust and use everything pretty easily.



Perfect!  I think you will do just fine then.  I am assuming you'll be shooting outdoors.  So try and get your timing to the "golden hour" meaning an hour or so after sunrise / and hour or so before sunset.  If you can't make these times then definitely will need your reflector and a diffuser.

Other than that, just relax and enjoy the shoot!  Don't stress too much, that is when you try too hard and over compensate your work.  You sound like you have the fundamentals down and I think you will do just fine!


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2015)

Life said:


> So even if not charging, I should still have the contract signed? Obviously a model release yes. But as this is for someone I know, how important is a contract?


So no money will change hands.  I would still advocate for something in writing.  Let's call it "an agreement".  Since there is no money, perhaps the student can sign it.  The point is to make sure you're both on the same page. 

While you're waiting for nice weather, study up on posing and portrait lighting.  Get hold of a copy of  "Portrait Photographer's Handbook" by Bill Hurter

Portrait Photographer s Handbook Bill Hurter 9781584282075 Amazon.com Books


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2015)

-A pre-shoot consult is mandatory.  Discuss the client's wishes (parent and child if under the age of consent), poses, locations, clothing choices, and most importantly, deliverables.  What will the client be expecting?  Also make sure you layout your deliver timeline:  Shoot this date, proofs by _*approximately*_ this date, final product by _*approximately*_ this date.  Find out what the child's interests are and suggest compositions which will showcase those (if he/she plays guitar, have them bring it along, if they ride horseback, a shoot at a stable... etc).  You don't want a bunch of "bored student against a brick wall" shots..

-After the consult put together the contract/agreement (incorporated into it should be a state-appropriate release agreement) which details everything from para above, as well as payment schedule.

-You've got lots of gear, with the exception perhaps of a decent reflector; something 48x60 is nice, especially if you have an assistant.  

-Scout locations in advance at the time you plan to shoot, be aware of light direction, & pattern, pay special attention to backgrounds (Nothing like a great shot of junior playing his guitar and looking soulful with a garbabe can in the background), and have an idea of what poses you want to start with.  If multiple clothing choices are likely, ensure there's a place to change.  Also, ensure you're aware of any permissions/permits required.  Nothing ruins a good shoot like the park security telling you to beat feet because you don't have a shoot permit!

-Good luck.


----------



## Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Heather Koch (Mar 13, 2015)

You're welcome!  Let us know how it goes and show us some results


----------

